# Nissan Splash Shield and Splash Guard



## kyastanley1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello, I own a 2009 Nissan Maxima. Several months ago, I ran up on a curb and knocked the splash shield and splash guard loose along with damaging two tires. I had the splash shield and guards replaced back in July. I was told by the service tech that the new parts would be covered for a year and up to 12,500 miles. This past weekend the splash guard came loose and fell off while I was driving home from work. Took the car into the dealership and they said they will not cover the repair because it was caused by damage from road debris. They want to charge me another $350 to put on a new splash shield and guards. I think the guard and shield was not put on properly when the initial repair in July was done.Has anyone here had this issue before?

Thanks,
Kurt


----------

